# Skaven?



## Air Meister (Nov 19, 2008)

so i'm interested in that lightning cannon and i like there style where should is start (bassically what models should i buy)


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I would suggest getting a couple of battalion boxes and a character beyond that get whatever you think will be the most interesting. Preferably big guns to blast everything in sight.


----------



## crimson skull (Aug 3, 2008)

It all depends on what type army your going to feild ie. swarm or character based? I personally play swarm as its great to see 250 rats in a 2k army! The warp lightning cannon is fantastic, i had never used one until a couple of weeks ago wow it kills chaos warriors quite well if of course your lucky with the artillery dice. The first shot i took (just shows my in-experience with it) all i managed to kill were some slaves, oh well not a major loss:biggrin: still i was the first to draw blood on my own army:laugh:. 

The best way to start a skaven army is buy the models you like the look of, after all skaven are so cheap you can keep buying and when you think you've got enough another unit helps. Hope this helps?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Skaven need to be swarm. Character based, only Grey Seer Thanquol is halfway decent, and Assassins can be nasty, but you can't have too many of them, before the skavens strengths (numbers) are limited.

Chaos can now outnumber you, and as Marauders far and away outclass you, even with basic equipment, you will struggle to find a win unless you have the ranks etc.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

As Vaz says with the way some of the newer armies play you would be a disadvantage if you started out as a non-swarm Skaven army. Play to your strengths first and then you can always make a non-swarm army list up once you have the general jist. I think the normal way to build a Skaven army would be lots of slaves and clan rats, then go where you like really once you have a good core.


----------



## jax40kplyr (Sep 15, 2008)

Agree with everyone above - I actually played Skaven last night and got my *ss kicked royally! Of course, losing 5 knights to a Str 10 warp lightning cannon shot hurt, as well as 5 additional ones to a group of jezzails on the first turn. We play 2250 games - Skaven vs. Chaos - I think he had somewhere in the neighborhood of 400+ rats on the table. I just couldn't kill enough with my Chaos guys to make a dent.
2 notes though if your looking to do Skaven 1. Stay away from the Clan specific lists in the book, as Skaven will be getting an upgrade here in the next 6 months or so which, keeping in line with the other new codexs, will eliminate Clan specific lists. 2. Be prepared to have to buy ALOT of models.
Nastiest units I find - Plague Censor bearers, Poisoned Wind Globediers (units of 2 are great to force your opponent to set up his army first) and lots and lots of slaves. Take BIG units to keep up those rank bonuses - heck they're cheap points wise so its okay. You should be at a +4 or +5 almost every combat or so.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Skaven are thought to be pushed back - Lizardmen are the next Fantasy Army, and with the Imperial Guard rumours getting more frenzied, you are looking at 9-12 months.

However, I would still second jax's views on the themed lists, although for a different reason. They're shit.

Skaven, although first appearing to have sup-par leadership, are rather good - they gain Leadership in ranks.


----------



## Air Meister (Nov 19, 2008)

cheers guys so lots of clan rats
and a HQ?
also i look the look of rat ogres, they any good?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Air Meister said:


> cheers guys so lots of clan rats
> and a HQ?
> also i look the look of rat ogres, they any good?


they are awesome against smaller units and some decent sized units if they themselves have decent numbers. I personally never play a game without them. because they have multiple wounds and cause fear. not to mention how good they are in combat. Though you need to be careful of high strength attacks which negate the little armour they get.


----------



## Air Meister (Nov 19, 2008)

cool then i know what to look at next month cheers guys:good:


----------

